# Panda Cory Cats...



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, well. I bought some last week and threw them in my buddy's tank for QT...they looked pretty rough (maybe some fin rot, slightly discolored gills) , and so I started dosing melafix (on Sunday). Today, they're doing fantastic. I PM'ed lauralee with some questions (she's my unofficial fish veterinarian) and she gave me some good info. 

First, they _prefer_ cooler water temps (78 max), though the 3 I have are doing fine in 81-2F water (perhaps contributed to their initial problems). Also, most of these guys are wild caught and so should be acclimated very slowly, especially when going into a high-tech tank. That said, I think they're fairly hardy (like most cories) and I've enjoyed watching them (and nursing them back to life) these last few days. Very social, and very sweet (I think it has something to do with the barbs - the cute factor, that is).

Thank LL for the info, not me!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IME $2 each for Panda cories is a great price! They're usually $5-10 here.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I paid 3.99 for mine, so yeah, 1.99 for pandas is a good deal.


----------



## deevan (Jul 11, 2007)

I have had three for over a year. They are hardy and cute to watch. I would say that $2 is a very good price. They are more expensive around here when you can find them.


----------



## macquatic (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi,
I have had 3 Panda Corys for nearly a year. They are a very hardy catfish.
I find they like to have a school of Pands only, I mean no other larger catfish. Mine where very timid when I had some Bronze Corys with them. But since I sold the Bronze Corys they have grown very confident and active. 
Hope this helps,
macquatic


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Pandas are $9 up here in Canada!! They might be my fav Cory...I'd have to think about that.


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you everyone for the input!



macquatic said:


> Hi,
> I have had 3 Panda Corys for nearly a year. They are a very hardy catfish.
> I find they like to have a school of Pands only, I mean no other larger catfish. Mine where very timid when I had some Bronze Corys with them. But since I sold the Bronze Corys they have grown very confident and active.
> Hope this helps,
> macquatic


so do they stay smaller than other cory cats?


----------



## macquatic (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi,



wayneside said:


> thank you everyone for the input!
> so do they stay smaller than other cory cats?


Mine have not grown large. Only 4cm. From reserch I have found they can grow upto 5cm, which is 2cm smaller than my Bronze Corys. Mine Panda Corys cost me $14.90 each. [But that is in New Zealand $]
Hope this helps,
macquatic


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you...

i guess the cories i found were a good deal. i'll pick some up when i go back to houston!


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone keep these with shrimp by chance?


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

wayneside said:


> anyone keep these with shrimp by chance?


I don't get why it would be an issue. Cories will not eat shrimps.


----------



## wayneside (Jun 17, 2008)

i thought that cories would eat the baby shrimp???


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Cories do not hunt for prey. They are merely bottom dwellers foraging the bottom in search for foods.


----------



## rmc (Dec 6, 2005)

I would call them more opportunistic than I would predatory. They will eat baby shrimp, fish eggs, fry, live worms, and just about anything they can fit into their small mouth if it sits still.


----------



## purgatori27 (Aug 19, 2007)

rmc said:


> I would call them more opportunistic than I would predatory. They will eat baby shrimp, fish eggs, fry, live worms, and just about anything they can fit into their small mouth if it sits still.


Very well put. I have 5 different types (14 total, I think) of Cories in my 55 gallon community tank, which includes shrimp. I have never seen them harm anything other than their own freshly laid eggs (cause I was too lazy to save the eggs). When it comes to eating baby shrimp and fish fry, I would be way more concerned about an adult female Guppy or Platy. Cories are very hardy and some species are easy to breed.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

rmc said:


> I would call them more opportunistic than I would predatory. They will eat baby shrimp, fish eggs, fry, live worms, and just about anything they can fit into their small mouth if it sits still.


I kept cories in my shrimp colony tank, and this fits my experience. I never saw them actively hunt my RCS but I'm also sure that some shrimplets got eaten b/c my colony numbers never exploded even though my females stayed berried.


----------

